# Unmarried & Pregnant



## ThomasC (Jul 5, 2012)

Does anyone know if it's possible for an unmarried, pregnant, working expat to return to UK to give birth then return to Dubai and sponsor the child as a single parent?

Have read that a NOC is needed from the Father, is this correct?

All advice very gratefully received please.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

My guess is that the Emiratis in charge of the visas would be able to put two and two together and figure out what really went on. 

If she's pregnant and wants to keep the baby, she needs to leave Dubai ASAP and plan a life that does not involve Dubai. In theory it's possible for an unmarried woman with a child born out of wedlock to sponsor the child, as it has happened before, but there's also been occasions when they were denied sponsorship. The ones I've heard of who did manage to sponsor an illegitimate child were pretty high up (directorship level) and the companies were influential enough, and they also had not lived in the UAE before. 

If this is your casual partner and both of you are desperate to stay in Dubai, you may want to contemplate marriage. Go to the registrar's office in the UK. Officially get married. It can even be done here via the embassy. Baby is born. Officially get divorced. If this is too overwhelming, well, a baby is f*cking complicated so they need to get used to the fact there's a third person in their lives they have to plan for. 

Also - it's very challenging for a single mother with a baby to survive in Dubai. She'll have to work so who's looking after the baby? Can she afford the expenses of hiring a maid/nanny? 



ThomasC said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible for an unmarried, pregnant, working expat to return to UK to give birth then return to Dubai and sponsor the child as a single parent?
> 
> Have read that a NOC is needed from the Father, is this correct?
> 
> All advice very gratefully received please.


----------

